# How to solidify liquid shampoo into bars?



## JJuneBug

Not sure if it’s possible to do this but how do you solidify liquid shampoo into bars? I just found out about shampoo bars and I know they’d be a better alternative for me, but I have a bunch of my favorite liquid shampoo left and was hoping there’s a way to make it into shampoo bars.

Thanks for the help :mrgreen:


----------



## Susie

You can't. But you can make some awesome shampoo bars from scratch:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=30946&highlight=shampoo+bars


----------



## notapantsday

Maybe freeze it. :mrgreen:

The shampoo bars that are made here are either made from soap or from synthetic detergents that are solid by nature. I'm afraid there is no good way to turn a liquid shampoo into a solid shampoo bar.


----------



## DeeAnna

I'm afraid I agree with the others. Anything you might do to a liquid shampoo to solidify it is going to change how it lathers and feels and probably not for the better. I would use the liquid product as-is and go from there.


----------



## JJuneBug

Thanks I figured that would be the answer considering googling doesn't return any good answers


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Having that liquid shampoo in bar form wouldn't then make it in to a bar that might be better for you than the liquid was - the only difference would be that it would be a bar of the exact same product rather than liquid. 

As has been pointed out, shampoo bars are formulated differently, so it's not the fact that they are bars, but rather the recipe itself that makes them potentially better for you


----------



## virginia_phelps

What if you poured it into a mold and let it dry out overtime?


----------



## linne1gi

virginia_phelps said:


> What if you poured it into a mold and let it dry out overtime?


I don’t think that’s possible. The liquid might evaporate over time, but it’s still not going to become a shampoo bar.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Trying to think outside the box... assuming you're talking about homemade lye-based shampoo:
If t'were me, I'd simmer as much of the water out of the LS as possible and then use the goop, and it is more likely to be goopy than not, lol. OR, then add it to a CP or HP 100% coconut oil shampoo bar like this one and maybe use 0% SF?:

_https://mommypotamus.com/shampoo-bar-recipe/?ck_subscriber_id=660986216_

Might work? Dunno.


----------



## linne1gi

Zany_in_CO said:


> Trying to think outside the box...
> If t'were me, I'd simmer as much of the water out of the LS as possible and then use the goop, and it is more likely to be goopy than not, lol. OR, then add it to a CP or HP 100% coconut oil shampoo bar like this one and maybe use 0% SF?:
> 
> _https://mommypotamus.com/shampoo-bar-recipe/?ck_subscriber_id=660986216_
> 
> Might work? Dunno.


I make Syndet shampoo bars. I tried soap years ago and nearly ruined my highlighted colored hair.  I really love Syndet bars. I purchased the Swift Crafty Monkey ebook and use that along with Marie Rayma’s tutorials from humblebeeandme.com.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

LOL Funny! Thanks for your input, Linne, but I hafta ask, with all due respect, how does your reply respond to the OP's query?

My skin, hair & scalp had the same response to commercial (syndet) shampoos years ago.  My hair was falling out!  My dermatologist was no help. That's one of the reasons I learned to make my own natural shampoo -- bars and liquid. Works for me! _Deo gratias._ And I'm here to help anyone who wants to achieve the same. 

PS: I agree --  just in case anyone reading this is interested, Swift Crafty Monkey's recipes for Syndets is tops!


----------



## amd

Zany_in_CO said:


> LOL Funny! Thanks for your input, Linne, but I hafta ask, with all due respect, how does your reply respond to the OP's query?



Considering that the OP started this thread in 2015 and it has not been active since... does it really matter?


----------



## shunt2011

This post is from 2015 and the OP hasn't been here in a long time.   So none of the responses are helping her.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Oops! Brain fart!





SO sorry about that!


----------



## JakeBlanton

shunt2011 said:


> This post is from 2015 and the OP hasn't been here in a long time.   So none of the responses are helping her.



But, they help OTHER people, so I say that _some_ people should not be so anal-retentive about criticizing when old threads become active again.  _Some_ people actually like that this sort of thing is brought up, just for the informational aspects of it.  Hell, I keep what little hair I have left cut to about 1/8" and I find that I'm curious to know about homemade shampoo and how it differs from homemade soap, even though I know I will never make any.  Gotta have *some* hair before you can worry about shampooing it, right?


----------



## shunt2011

JakeBlanton said:


> But, they help OTHER people, so I say that _some_ people should not be so anal-retentive about criticizing when old threads become active again.  _Some_ people actually like that this sort of thing is brought up, just for the informational aspects of it.  Hell, I keep what little hair I have left cut to about 1/8" and I find that I'm curious to know about homemade shampoo and how it differs from homemade soap, even though I know I will never make any.  Gotta have *some* hair before you can worry about shampooing it, right?


And you may want to read the stickies for the forum. It’s no longer pertinent as they quoted a member no longer here. Plus Zany plays mod and calls people out for doing just this.


----------

